# My svsound STS-01 home theather setup



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

Well this is the first home theather equipment i bought and here is how it looks:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

You may want to try pulling those speakers out from the wall some - should help the sound. Also may want to try some room treatments, it looks like it would be a highly reflective room.

Otherwise looks like an enjoyable setup :T


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I second Steve's points,especially above the fireplace if the couch is closer to that side of the room. Looks very nice and probably sounds awesome; which svs sub is that? It looks like a larger one; I bet it puts out some serious output!


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

can u guys draw some arrows on where u want me to move the speakers?

the sub is a PC12-NSD


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe Steve is referring to the front mains, which you would want to pull towards your seating position, away from the wall they are backed up to. I believe the sub can either stay or move, depending on how it sounds as many have stated how small differences in placement can affect the sub's sound.

Wow, I thought it was a bigger sub as the towers are nice and slim. Great layout-enjoy!


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

well one side was, now their aligned both to the tv stand


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Will the center channel not fit where the PS3 is? Can you lower that shelf? Any thoughts on cable management, or paint, or pictures, or window treatments, or decorations?


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Will the center channel not fit where the PS3 is? Can you lower that shelf? Any thoughts on cable management, or paint, or pictures, or window treatments, or decorations?


i could lower the shelf. but is it needed. well i am going to wait till tomorrow when newegg send the power surge protector of liteon . The cables will be more hidden later on once i got the surge protector and test everything to make sure it all works and stuff.

the bottom storage wont fit the center unless i only have 2 layers but that will make be not able to put my stuff. so the best is to have it on a shelf.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

TheBuzzer said:


> i could lower the shelf. but is it needed.


Ideally you want the center channel to be as close to listening (ear) level as possible. Angling the speaker toward the listener will certainly help, but if you can lower it to right above the TV, that would be better sound wise - it will also look better, IMO.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I can see the speakers are in line with the tv stand, but ideally you would bring them out at least 2' from that back wall. The subwoofer can benefit from extra boundary gain if you place it on your right side in the corner.


----------

